# Befehlsliste



## Maireen (21. Juni 2007)

Ich habe hier mal eine Übersicht über die Befehle im Spiel aufgebaut. Die Liste ist teilweise selbst erarbeitet und teilweise aus anderen Informationsquellen zusammengetragen.
Solltet ihr Fehler oder Lücken finden, schreibt es damit ich es dann verbessern kann.



> Verfügbare Emotes:
> 
> /achselzucken - Lässt euren Charakter mit den Achseln zucken
> /afk - Ihr seid nicht am Computer (/afk Text)
> ...


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Juni 2007)

Großartige Liste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe selbst mit dem Gedanken gespielt, so etwas zu erstellen.
Bin auf jeden Fall für sticky. Kann ich den Thread auch in meinem Übersichtsthread verlinken?


Zum Thread selbst:
- ;loc fehlt.
- /spielen fehlt (für /musik Modus ein .abc-File).
- wie kommt man an die zusätzlichen Emotes? "Muss man finden" akzeptiere ich nicht. Bitte bei jedem einzelnen beschreiben, wo/wie man es bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- sicher, dass man bei "/antworten" auch den Namen der Person schreiben muss?


----------



## Maireen (21. Juni 2007)

Klar kannste gerne übernehmen.
Zu den entdeckbaren Emotes kann ich derzeit nicht mehr sagen, sonst hätt ich es gleich eingetragen.
Wenn jemand etwas genaueres darüber weiss trage ich es gerne nach.

-bearbeitet und aktualisiert-


----------

